# Any 80's-90's Boston acoustics fans out there?



## erazz (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a pair of Boston T830's and a pair of HD10's and a 424V center...I use the 830's for my mains and the 424V as a center. I am looking for a set of A60 II's for surrounds and am considering building a new center with the CFT3 tweeter found in all the other speakers i have(except the 424V). Just wondering if anyone else here is using/has used older Bostons for home theater.Oh i guess i should also say that i have two diy10" JL Audio w3's, each in a 2.3cuft box tuned @ 23hz one sitting under each T830 (which raises them 21" bringing the tweeter just ever so slightly above ear position while seated). I am driving the T830's with a TX-NR809 (135wpc) and the subs are driven by a Crown CL1([email protected] 4ohm stereo). I love the way it sounds now...even with the bose 201's still used for surround duty... can't wait to find some A60's.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

bump.... anyone? I've always regarded Boston Acoustics very highly. :T


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I sold many pairs of Boston Acoustics speakers back in the 1980s. I really can't say how they hold up against modern speakers, but my guess is pretty well.


----------

